# K & N Oil filters



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone used these filters and any one with results or comments
(plus/negative)??


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: K & N Oil filters (treczech)*

Waste of money. Stock air filters have plenty of capacity, even if you do some performance mods. Also K&Ns, if even slightly over oiled can damage heated film type MAFs.


----------



## johnboy07 (May 18, 2008)

not to be a jack ass but he was asking about oil filter not air filter


----------



## ghostinator (Aug 16, 2008)

Not worth the money


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

I use them and they work well. I figure if I'm gonna keep my oil in there for at least 5K I should be running a good filter. They are pricey and I may be switching to NAPA Gold which I hear is made by WIX and they make very good filters.


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (ghostinator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostinator* »_Not worth the money

Agreed I use one once in my jetta and I didn't notice any difference above the oem ones. But then again I just got it because it was on a sale with 5 quarts of oil.


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (samc)*

search this topic...it was covered a little while back and probably several times over before that...
I used one and it came apart...filter element was disintergrsting and plugging flow holes. I think I was lucky that none of that crap found its way into any vital areas.


----------



## GTI71806 (Jun 26, 2008)

i just use oem VW filters, they seem to work fine everytime.
ive used k&n, but i also didnt feel any diff.
i trust the VW/Audi filters just because thats what came on it stock...


----------



## 600KGolfGT (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: K & N Oil filters (treczech)*

Use the OEM VW/Audi oil filters manufactured by MANN. Everything else is junk.
Check out http://bobistheoilguy.com/ and do a search on Oil filters. You will definitely get a valuable education on oil filters (as did I)...


----------

